# I Win!!!!!!!!!!



## smokin365 (Aug 16, 2008)

To help stay awake during my alnighter, i decided to play a lil bit. Got a block of sharp cheddar, 2 small coals from the sfb of the char-griller, some allpe chips, and the knock off webber (kow) and gave cheese a try. i dont know why everyone thinks that you have to cobble a cold smoker together to keep temps low. I used the kow, my digital probe thermo, and a close eye, and never got over 92 deg. i couldnt wait for it to chill and had a piece of it as soon as i came inside. It was awesome. ill put a qview up in a lil bit, but i gotta go start another chimney of lump for the butt.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome smoke! I can't wait to try that!!

Thanks!!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks great!
My dad used to get a 30lb. wheel of Orrin Heath's (Rodman, NY) extra sharp cheddar and put it up on a top shelf in the back room of his store in Feb., then every week he'd flip it upside down so the gases would escape evenly (it was still in it's cheesecloth and cardboard box).  If you didn't do that it'd explode and fissure real bad.  He'd leave it up there until October, then we'd take it out and scrape off all the mold and pull the cheesecloth off it, and it was about 2/3 the size.  It was sooo old a small piece would make you shudder - it was sooooo good!  He'd cut it up carefully into wedges, wrap some and keep it in the smoked meat cooler way in back where it was almost freezing.  But the best was that he'd take about half of it in wedges and put it in stockinette (that we'd hang hams in) and smoke it - hang it for 15 min., out for 15 min - do that all day long so it wouldn't get too warm and it'd get a great smoke on it.  Then he'd chunk it up and very slowly warm it in a cast iron pot, adding cream, until it was a thick melted cheese, then pour it into aluminum pie plates and freeze it.  We'd take it up to the hunting camp and let it thaw, stir it and serve it with crackers and cut-up Croghan bologna (a local favorite ring bolo) and gallons of beer while we played pitch at night after hunting all day!


----------



## richtee (Aug 16, 2008)

IF- you can wait a day or two..it'll be even better  :{)  Enjoy!


----------



## meat-man (Aug 17, 2008)

looks good !  I  got a try this sometime


----------



## jimd (Aug 30, 2008)

I put mine togher just cause . Had the parts why not use em. looks good by the way .
Jim


----------



## mrflames (Sep 3, 2008)

i need to try this


----------

